
Trending Technologies That Would Bring a Revolution in the Education System - TempBull
http://www.dustmoon.com/trending-technologies-that-would-bring-a-revolution-in-the-education-system/
======
joewood1972
Seems to be a confusing article and site. It lists AR as a disruptor, but
mentions Google Glass and not Hololens. The link to "Augmented Reality" links
to an article about VR. Then it says that cloud computing is a threat to the
textbook, where most textbooks can happily sit on an SD drive. And then
"multi-touch LCD" is a disruptor? Seriously?

